
The Inside Story of Microsoft’s Nokia Purchase - amardeep
http://allthingsd.com/20130904/from-can-we-talk-to-a-coffee-table-mishap-the-inside-story-of-microsofts-nokia-purchase/?mod=atd_homepage_carousel
======
Pro_bity
This is a great article about how deals at this level get done. I hope it does
not get buried.

~~~
throwawaykf02
Agreed. This is an unprecedented level of detail compared to the snippets and
vague "sources say" rumors you hear otherwise. Probably intentionally leaked
by one or both of the parties, but can't imagine why.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Well it's all told from Microsoft's perspective so they are the prime
candidate. It also supports the narrative that they wanted to buy Nokia,
rather than Nokia threatening to go Android or Bankrupt to force the sale.

